# OMAHA Craigslist Motobecanes



## tim elder (May 2, 2020)

https://omaha.craigslist.org/atq/d/lewis-motobecanes/7116965191.html  ($100 each or make a deal for three.)   NOT MINE


----------



## blackcat (May 2, 2020)

Hello;
MOTOBECANE, my first loves at 12-13 years old 
Serge


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 2, 2020)

I like that first one, I wish I lived closer!


----------

